# Considering drastic action



## MightyPumpkin (5 Oct 2015)

The tank circulation is poor and the small opening is prohibitive so I'm seriously considering converting the fluval edge 23lt to an open top tank and installing new external pump and improving lighting. Watched several videos and it seems well within my capabilities. But would appreciate the forums views and experience of doing this.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (5 Oct 2015)

Did we have a picture of your tank anywhere?


----------



## MightyPumpkin (5 Oct 2015)

Hi Edvet. No sorry. Was having issues with the subsoil and sand so decided to start again from scratch. But I noticed the co2 wasn't circulating very well and the small aperture at the top makes for frustrating work. So no photos.  But this is the style of tank
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





[/IMG] and this one shows the top opening and lighting issues. 



Not my tanks but should give you an idea. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (5 Oct 2015)

Thinking this kind of tank is suited more for low tech/low energy


----------



## MightyPumpkin (5 Oct 2015)

Ok. So maybe I should consider anubis, buce and crypts etc rand save up to get the right setup for a high tech aquarium. Cool. Thanks for the advice.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (6 Oct 2015)

This one doesn't look so bad 
note the upgraded lighting & use of CO2  ...

-  though I also like the low light version you mention  

(do you have the Edge with LED lighting? - definitely helps)


----------



## Edvet (6 Oct 2015)

With the higher growth also comes higher maintenance,  doing that through that tiny opening gets old fast i believe. I would say use it to get a feel of healthy growing low tech. Meanwhile dream and collect funds for the next step.


----------



## MightyPumpkin (6 Oct 2015)

ALTO. Yup have LEDs. Read ALOT on low tech set ups and feel it is the way to go with this tank. 

That tank does look good though and a very useful link if I change to hitech in the future

EDVET. Agreed.... getting old already matey. It's just very very fiddly and as soon as the hardscape is in it becomes nearly impossible to reach certain parts of the tank. 

 Low tech is the way forward. But needs careful planning to make the limitations of this tank work in my favour.

So the glass top survives ..... for now.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MightyPumpkin (16 Oct 2015)

The top is off. Testing it's integrity hasn't been effected. Will keep you all updated on the progress. 



Please excuse the glamorous kitchen setting  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (16 Oct 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## MightyPumpkin (16 Oct 2015)

Thanks. I'm really pleased with how good the clean tank looks. Going to source rocks and substrate tomorrow. Any suggestions that will look weĺl with the wood colour?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (16 Oct 2015)

They are nice tanks! it's a shame that Hagen/Fluval prefers not to offer rimless open tanks (some of their kits come in at an excellent pricepoint, especially when on special offer) 

I suspect that wood color will change over several months (years?) ... or perhaps that's why _mossing_ has become so popular  
Present color will look good with the bright greens, using darker greens & reds as accents
What sort of filter, lighting & CO2 (& livestock) are you planning now?

 just reread your query as to which substrate/rock color! (vs plant color)
dark substrate, grey rock
unless you want to go red on the substrate & rock & wood & then play with the plant greens - this can look dramatic as well (Seachem fluorite red is stunning, shame that the red soils look so flat, Carib Sea's Eco-complete red is completely different color than Seachem) 
For Aquatic soils, try Tropica if you've the opportunity.
(light colored substrate/rock would also work but are stressful for fish & look best with daily maintenance) 

Look at George Farmer's recent journals for the Colombo product line
_Superfish_ Home 60
_Superfish_ Expert 70

(& tag him for some updates )


----------



## MightyPumpkin (16 Oct 2015)

Thanks very informative. Hoping to go for greens browns and red hues in the plants. With green around the base of the wood to highlight colour. Plant wise have received brown crypts and peacock moss today. They are being temporarily housed in my other tank and will form part of the scape. 

Looking into LED light units. Like the aesthetic of the FLEXI-mini nano but not sure on their quality. 

Have a spare fluval 205 and a 105 external which I will use until I can upgrade to a newer unit.

Will be diffusing CO2 into the tank.

Going to get tropica soil. Thanks for the recommendation  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MightyPumpkin (16 Oct 2015)

MightyPumpkin said:


> Thanks very informative. Hoping to go for greens browns and red hues in the plants. With green around the base of the wood to highlight colour. Plant wise have received brown crypts and peacock moss today. They are being temporarily housed in my other tank and will form part of the scape.
> 
> Looking into LED light units. Like the aesthetic of the FLEXI-mini nano but not sure on their quality.
> 
> ...


Meant to say looking at shrimp. Couple of ammano and depending on substrate reds/yellows or blue green shrimps. And a snail. It's feels too small for fish.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (16 Oct 2015)

I'd not bother with amano shrimp in this size tank - they just get too big to be aesthetically pleasing (unless you've another place to move them or your shop will give you good trade value on adult amano's) & I don't notice they offer anything special in algae habits.
The long nose/red nose species do eat young "black brush" algae & they have interesting swim patterns, give them some tall grass or upper level stems & they seem to prefer these areas of the tank (they also get big depending on species)
Tiger shrimp are awesome dedicated cleanup crew, they can be mixed with the cherry variants with low risk of cross-breeding (just have males/females of both species)
"Crystal" shrimp are reputed to be more bold than cherries but I suspect with few fish or just micro-fish, any shrimp will be fine (resist the licorice gourami or badis types, though small these can be avid shrimp hunters).

I really like the Flexi mini & you may find some good prices (saw ~25% reductions last month) - I looked at some that were special ordered for someone else, very nice build & that's really where your $ go on these lights (rather like the Aquasky) - for similar $ you can find a similar intensity LED with some programmability
eg the Current USA Satellite + series offers decent LEDS & on-board control, I don't think they have a UK distributor yet, but it gives you an idea as to what's available, pay attention to the actual LED's used - information often omitted from lamp spec's but email for technical details ...

Check dimensions on your tank vs the Flexi mini (I've been wondering if the sale is a prelude to a new model), take note of the actual LED array vs the unit dimensions when deciding if a lamp will suit your needs.
Sanjay Joshi Ph.D. does excellent 3D diagrams for light distribution


----------



## MightyPumpkin (17 Oct 2015)

Wow. Thanks.  So much useful info. Will read the link and look into tiger shrimp availability by me. Will also look at whether their is a new flexible model in the pipeline. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

